

Fractal wrongness - MichaelAO
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Fractal_wrongness

======
robert_tweed
I assumed this phrase came from the blog post "PHP: a fractal of bad design"
but TIL that it's even older than that.

In any case, AFOBD is highly recommended reading for PHP developers and the
unafflicted alike:

[http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-
design/](http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

For the unaware, this post is also responsible for giving the world the "PHP
hammer":

[http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-php-
singularity/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-php-singularity/)

